# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Woh Tenha Thi..Main Tanha Thaa....!!!!

## chocus

Aik Rah Per Sari UMAR Chaley
Ek Dojey Ko Na Samjh Sakey
Jeevan Ka Safer Anjaan Safer
Bay_Khahish Bay_Araam Safer
Jevan K Kissi Bhi Dukh Sukh Main
Woh Meray Saath Shareek Nahin
Hum Dono Main Ek Rishta Hai
Per Jazboon Ki Tehreek Nahin
Jari Hai, Mager Anjaan Safer
Main Sochta Hoon Aik Din Yunhi
Woh Mujh Sey Juda Ho Jayegi
Ya Pehlay Main Mar Jaon Ga
Ya Shaid Woh Mar Jayegi
Phir Loug Kahin Gay Inka
Yeh Rishta Kitna Sacha Tha
Per Kiss Ko Khaber, Sara Jeevan
Woh Tanha Thi..Main Tanha Thaa...

----------


## villies

very nice                .

----------


## chocus

...........................thnx

----------


## villies

u always welcum

----------


## Primrose

*very nice
keep sharig*

----------


## Muzna

goood one 
thank u for sharing  :Smile:

----------

